# Butterscotch Emperor NOT!



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 3, 2010)

You never know what your getting when acquiring some 60-80 year old Bakelite. I thought I had Butterscotch swirl but after turning off the old patina it was a beautiful creamy white swirl:biggrin:. The pen is make from the rod of bakelite its sitting on. Painting the inside of the blank after drilling would give it some great effects. All comments welcome, good, bad or ?


----------



## JimMc7 (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful swirl for a beautiful pen!  Never would have guessed the result from what you started with.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 3, 2010)

Hubba-hubba...that's a beauty, Roy!


----------



## scotian12 (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful pen Roy! That certainly must have been a surprise when you started to turn it. Darrell Eisner


----------



## LouCee (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## wolftat (Apr 3, 2010)

I like that one, it is always fun to see what something will turn into. I would be interested in seeing what a blue tube would do with the coloring.


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 3, 2010)

very classy!


----------



## Gofer (Apr 3, 2010)

The pen looks incredible.  Did you just use the standard brass tube or did you paint it???

Bruce


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 3, 2010)

That's awesome.


----------



## PaulSF (Apr 3, 2010)

Awesome indeed.  It would have been a beautiful pen in the butterscotch, but getting the pearlescent white is quite a pleasant surprise!


----------



## stolicky (Apr 3, 2010)

Maybe in 60-80 years it will become butterscotch again?

I do like the swirl.


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 3, 2010)

Heck-------does that mean your going to raise the price of the blanks you have for sale??????????
I have never seen that color combination before--------I would be very proud of it also.
For all you folks who keep asking how do you get top money for a pen----this is your answer.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice either way. Maybe in another 60-80 years, the pen will turn back to butterscotch.


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 3, 2010)

I love that combination. That looks great. I think that if it was butterscotch it would have over powered the pen components a little.


----------



## Toni (Apr 3, 2010)

Gorgeous Color!!


----------



## Stevej72 (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful pen!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks all for the positive comments. Gary I gave it some thought but instead of raising the price I just might close the ad. Wait till you see what they look like with the blanks painted.:biggrin::wink::wink::tongue:....


----------



## JimB (Apr 3, 2010)

What a nice surprise you had. Beautiful pen.


----------



## CaptG (Apr 3, 2010)

Another tremendous looking creation.  Keep 'em coming Roy.


----------



## Ligget (Apr 3, 2010)

Awesome pen Roy, kit and blank marriage is perfect!


----------



## hewunch (Apr 3, 2010)

nice work. Can't wait to see a painted one.


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 3, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> You never know what your getting when acquiring some 60-80 year old Bakelite. I thought I had Butterscotch swirl but after turning off the old patina it was a beautiful creamy white swirl:biggrin:. The pen is make from the rod of bakelite its sitting on. Painting the inside of the blank after drilling would give it some great effects. All comments welcome, good, bad or ?
> Let this pen





let this pen set for 80 years to see if it turns butterscotch.


----------



## boxerman (Apr 3, 2010)

Very nice pen


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 4, 2010)

LOL .. Nice to be able to see how it will age over time..
.. wouldn't be embarrassed to put that in my pocket.. not at all!


----------



## skiprat (Apr 4, 2010)

I think it looks better now and a better match to the kit too. Looks like the classic Wedding Pen. 
How deep was the dirt/patina? I might be inclined to try and seal the fresh colour with CA.
Looks really beautiful Roy:biggrin:


----------

